# "High Roller" now available from S.S.



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

We are now ready to sell our new free-style bar and side bars on our website. www.smoothstability.com They are custom cut to what ever link you would like. We used our outer perimiter weight sytem as well. Check out the website for more details. 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

That is real nice. Tell you what, Jason. Find me a job and I will buy an entire set.   

Ted


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great Jason !! :thumbs_up


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

SAWEEEET looking rig! Now all you have to do is make them spin just like the rims on cars I see all around LA........Forget I said that.......that could really take off! :thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. We could call them bow dubs! LOL


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

And I had to go all Trad & can't use any of them. 

I'll talk to all my friends about your stabilizers because the concept looks sound & solid.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Raider2000 said:


> And I had to go all Trad & can't use any of them.
> 
> I'll talk to all my friends about your stabilizers because the concept looks sound & solid.


Thanks man. I would love to be able to shoot trad and to it well. But I am not good.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Ordered a High Roller :thumbs_up

Can't wait till it gets here and see how good it works


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Great job guys.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Jason the HR looks great you need a sat of blue hubs on your Hoyt they would look great


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is some more pics guys.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

I just really dig that thing! I think you should call the vbars "SNAKE EYES"


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

That would have been a great idea!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Looks good!!!

nice job I bet it feels great!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks buddy!:thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Very nice looking Jason.....if only you would have released just prior to the ATA show I might not have signed that contract with another company....:wink: 

I have to tell you we put the blue one you sent us on Ammies bow tonight and she shot her best spot score ever. A 294 31x performance all with a hunter class set-up. She's sold on your bars now since her best ever prior was a 289 20 something x.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> Very nice looking Jason.....if only you would have released just prior to the ATA show I might not have signed that contract with another company....:wink:
> 
> I have to tell you we put the blue one you sent us on Ammies bow tonight and she shot her best spot score ever. A 294 31x performance all with a hunter class set-up. She's sold on your bars now since her best ever prior was a 289 20 something x.


That is awsome man! Tell her congrats!!!! I love it when I can help bring up scores. Those type of stories never get old!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I love how when you put the high roller on an your pin really floats super slow allowing for a more accurate shot, Great job Jason. you did it again making another great product from SS


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> Very nice looking Jason.....if only you would have released just prior to the ATA show I might not have signed that contract with another company....:wink:
> 
> I have to tell you we put the blue one you sent us on Ammies bow tonight and she shot her best spot score ever. A 294 31x performance all with a hunter class set-up. She's sold on your bars now since her best ever prior was a 289 20 something x.


That's great.Tell her congrats.:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

to the top the word is geting out about the HR


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Up for the morning


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

*PM's and E Mail*

Why have you not answered any getting disappointed.Laz


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

*call jason*

have you tried to call, his cell phone number is on the web page. I think he shoots league on Saturday mornings so he may be in the middle of shooting.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Madlaz said:


> Why have you not answered any getting disappointed.Laz



I know Jason works a full time job as well as runs his business....give him a call and leave him a voice mail...he will get back to you within a few days time.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Madlaz said:


> Why have you not answered any getting disappointed.Laz


Laz I sent you a PM. Sorry


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Jason I've got a couple quick questions....how does the weight on the rings compare to the standard stabilizer...Can the High rollar weight system be used with the standard bar set?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes they can be used on the standard bar. I wouldnt recomend that set-up because the rings on the High Roller weigh only 1oz a piece. You would have to add a lot of rings to even get to 5 oz and on a short bar that would bring the weight leverage down by not keeping it at the very very end of the bar. The High Roller weights are that light because of the length of the bars. You dont need as much weight when its at the end of that long of bars. The standard bars have weight rings that are 5oz a piece. Most guys are only running the hub (3oz) and 1 weight ring (5oz) for a total of 8oz and that weight is concentrated on the very last 1/2" of the shaft.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looks great:thumbs_up


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> looks great:thumbs_up


Thanks buddy! It all most as sharp as your SOS. That looks very nice as well man.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

jfuller17 said:


> Thanks buddy! It all most as sharp as your SOS. That looks very nice as well man.


ya joe makes a cool stab.

hope you guys have a good year. i cant believe how fast your stab is taking off


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Take the hr back to the top


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say HR it is time to get up


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

You have to admit, them High Rollers sure look good with blue :wink:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Man that bow looks awsome!!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

That blue bow and the HIGH ROLLER look great


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Take the HIGH ROLLER back to the top


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Take the HIGH ROLLER to the top its been to quite sure hope avery thing is ok for avery one


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Take the HR back to the top


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Amazing Stabilizer*

I have been able to shoot Jason's HR @ 28" and 3.5 ounces a couple of times this week and I was completely blown away. First of the Stabilizer is so much lighter than my 12" 13 ounces hunting model. Second I was amazed at how rock solid everything felt at full draw, the pin does not move. I took 5 warm up shots and did decent but the next few rounds I shot consistent 25s with 4 and 5 x per round. I knew that I would hate that I even picked it up but it worked so well I put in a personal order to Jason for the same exact set-up. Give it a try, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Take the HR to the top


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

*To the top for a great product*

:blob1:


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Roll it to the top


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

HIGH ROLLER back to the top


----------

